# BigFoot



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

All this time all I had to have is Pork Ribs...
I could have been famous.

http://www.foxnews.com/science/2014...e-killed-beast-and-has-proof/?intcmp=features


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

so would this be considered killing an endangered animal? it still looks intact so maybe would it be waste of wildlife


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not aware of any state that considers a Big Foot a protected species.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm thinking I'm going to start hunting in my boxers from a lawn chair so I can have more luck.
http://www.ksat.com/news/bigfoot-hu...ature/-/478452/23743310/-/23q274/-/index.html


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> I'm not aware of any state that considers a Big Foot a protected species.


Or "a species" for that matter. Unless it likes pancakes..... then you definately are a species of somekind.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I'm not aware of any state that considers a Big Foot a protected species.


I believe that washington state has a law protecting sasquatch.
http://www.dumblaws.com/law/1917
probably shouldn't hunt them in the peoples republic of california either.
http://www.dailykos.com/story/2012/...hunting-legal-in-Texas-but-not-in-California#


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

If I got the new report right.... he will be arrested once he proves his Bigfoot is real. One report said he shot it in northern California and I think he mentioned he got the body back from Washington state at some point. Not very clear but either way WA or CA he's toast if he proves it is Bigfoot.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The report I saw said he shot it in Texas, near San Antonio. And that he took it to Washington for all the testing to be done? Probably because anything dead with fur in Texas ends up on someone's grill.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks like my cousin Earl.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I think it is everyone's cousin Earl.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't have a cousin Earl. I got a cousin Pancho but he's hairless.... except for his mexi-mullet. :mullet:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Ahhhh. Chupacabra.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

/**|**\\KSL.com had a article that said Bigfoot might be coming to Utah as one of the tour stops. SWEET!!!! buy me a ticket.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> I don't have a cousin Earl. I got a cousin Pancho but he's hairless.... except for his mexi-mullet. :mullet:


mexi-mullet? I need to get down to Happy Valley more often.

.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

The Mexi-mullet, or mullatino to the PC crowd:


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Wind In His Hair said:


> The Mexi-mullet, or mullatino to the PC crowd:


Commonly found at a Wal-Mart near you or on my cousin Pancho.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wind In His Hair said:


> The Mexi-mullet, or mullatino to the PC crowd:


Hey, thanks.............................I think.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The last time he had a big foot it was a rubber monkey suit. He's a scam artist. No such thing as big foot!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> The last time he had a big foot it was a rubber monkey suit. He's a scam artist. No such thing as big foot!


Not a very good one since he's getting caught and foiled.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Another Hoax!
http://www.ksl.com/?sid=30059208&nid=1070&s_cid=rec3


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I saw this report awhile ago and it just broke my heart.:sad: I really want someone to shoot or catch bigfoot. I think that would be really cool. I'm glad they found out it was a fake before it hit Utah. Just saved me 10 bucks I still believe!!!!!


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

I think he shot one of the Duck Dinensty Stars. Is Si missing?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey, speaking of bigfoot and such...does anybody watch my new favorite TV show; Mountain Monsters?
Some excellent documentary journalism there now! :grin:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Galdarnit! Goob had some great sasquatch gut recipes ready. Darnitall!!!


----------

